# Racc City Vapes



## Rooigevaar (28/11/17)

Introducing Racc City Vapes!

Here at Wiener Vape Co we have been searching through flavours for the last year testing and calculating and working on recipes and after some setbacks and delays we are finally ready to reveal what we have been working on for over a year. 

Racc City Vapes is a great tasting option that will not break the bank. Great effort was put into cutting production costs without compromising quality or taste. This is by no means a "Budget" juice. 

Launching as soon as we get the bottling done!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (28/11/17)

Awesome stuff @Rooigevaar !

I see you really have fallen in love with the Trash Pandas!

Love the way your strange sense of humor makes it into your branding.

Is Strange Fruit a reference to the Billie Holiday song? That's pretty creepy... 
"Done to Death" is classic as well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

Trash Panda juice! 

Awesome @Rooigevaar. I'm very curious to give these juices a try

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (28/11/17)

Wiener's price is already good, best quality at lower than the average cost for local juice. If Racc City is even lower then that's awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (28/11/17)

I got myself a free bottle of the mint choc ice cream juice the other day. Went into VapeMob, purchased a 30ml Gringo (best summer juice imo) and got a 60ml Racc City juice for mahala! I must say...the mint choc is on point and the chocolate flavour that comes through doesn't taste like a cheap baking chocolate. Well done @Rooigevaar ...cant wait to taste the rest of the range.

P.S. dope name too...Racc city!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/11/17)

Oeee suddenly I need new juice..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> Trash Panda juice!
> 
> Awesome @Rooigevaar. I'm very curious to give these juices a try


And look what just came in with my Gringo order...





Thanks a bunch @Rooigevaar! It smells and tastes great. Hoping to hop out for a vape soon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> And look what just came in with my Gringo order...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit I'm liking this more than I expected to. The mint doesn't overpower and the chocolate is subtle and smooth.
Definitely a dripper juice for me. Well done @Rooigevaar. You did a great job here!

... now to get my paws on a bottle of Strange Fruit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/17)

This looks great @Rooigevaar 
Congrats and wishing you well with it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (6/12/17)

Launching at select retailers from this weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Shatter (6/12/17)

Love the logo and design, will probably get some of the juice just because of that.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/12/17)

Got Masked Bandit and it is a winner  well done Rooigevaar







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## snakevape (7/12/17)

Looking to get my hands on a few of these bottles! Is SirVape currently the only ones who stock?


----------



## DizZa (8/12/17)

snakevape said:


> Looking to get my hands on a few of these bottles! Is SirVape currently the only ones who stock?



I saw a post on one of their social platforms that they had sent out to vendors recently, @Rooigevaar could probably give us a list of all vendors currently stocking?

The Masked Bandit is a staple for me!!

Well done to the guys at WVC!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/12/17)

snakevape said:


> Looking to get my hands on a few of these bottles! Is SirVape currently the only ones who stock?



Will post a list of vendors here today that will have stock first!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/12/17)

Racc City Vapes will be available from the following vendors first!

Sir Vape
Juicy Joes
Vape Cartel Cape Town
Vapetique
Vaping Mad
Vaping Brothers
Ohm My E-Cig
Shipwreck Vape Lounge
Eciggies
The Vape Hub Boksburg
V Corp Vaping
Vapetec
Beetlejuice
Vape Craft
Mr & Mrs Vape
Premium Vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/12/17)

From Vape Cartel CT. Tested them all - came back to Masked Bandit 

Well done @Rooigevaar 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Anneries (11/12/17)

@Rooigevaar well done meneer. Tasted it this weekend, but due to the time of the month had to choose only 1 to take home. It was the White Whiskers that made the cut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/12/17)

Anneries said:


> @Rooigevaar well done meneer. Tasted it this weekend, but due to the time of the month had to choose only 1 to take home. It was the White Whiskers that made the cut!



Thank you!!!!! Glad you like it!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/12/17)

Just a quick question out of curiosity @Rooigevaar, any specific reason behind the 2mg and 5mg Nic levels ??


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just a quick question out of curiosity @Rooigevaar, any specific reason behind the 2mg and 5mg Nic levels ??



Good question! I felt that going this route is a great way to please the most vapers. I myself vape 1.5mg but 2mg will still be fine, and if you are a 3mg vaper 2mg is not a huge drop. 

The other advantage of this is the small cost cutting to help the juice get to the price point it is now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/12/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Good question! I felt that going this route is a great way to please the most vapers. I myself vape 1.5mg but 2mg will still be fine, and if you are a 3mg vaper 2mg is not a huge drop.
> 
> The other advantage of this is the small cost cutting to help the juice get to the price point it is now.



Thanks man , appreciate the quick reply

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keanan23 (15/12/17)

@Rooigevaar any other Cape Town stores have these yet? My preferred store Juicy Joe's @ShaneW doesn't have 0mg yet. 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/12/17)

Keanan23 said:


> @Rooigevaar any other Cape Town stores have these yet? My preferred store Juicy Joe's @ShaneW doesn't have 0mg yet.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk



You could try Mr&Mrs Vape in Blouberg Or Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keanan23 (15/12/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> You could try Mr&Mrs Vape in Blouberg Or Vape Cartel


Was hoping there were others. Will have to get it from one of them. 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 87hunter (15/12/17)

Got mine from Juicy Joe's. Teenage dirtbag is awesome. I hate non menthol sweet/fruit juices and this one just hits the spot.
Good work guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (29/12/17)

Masked bandit. Read this thread and went out to get some right away. I'm afraid my quest for a good chocolate flavour has not ended. It might just be me, but I taste Zero chocolate - at all. To me this just taste like a spur peppermint.


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/17)

Any more details on what the strange fruit is like?

Apparently my tastes have switched completely from bakeries etc to menthols and fruits. This one therefore sounds appealing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Masked bandit. Read this thread and went out to get some right away. I'm afraid my quest for a good chocolate flavour has not ended. It might just be me, but I taste Zero chocolate - at all. To me this just taste like a spur peppermint.



Sorry to hear that @Spyro 

The best Choc vapes I have tried so far is Paulies Coffee Cake, Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts and also Bomshell. For straight up Choc Hazeworks Cacao. Perhaps give these a shot and see. Let me know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Any more details on what the strange fruit is like?
> 
> Apparently my tastes have switched completely from bakeries etc to menthols and fruits. This one therefore sounds appealing!



Its Strange.... 

Tropical fruit with just a hint of cooling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/1/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Its Strange....
> 
> Tropical fruit with just a hint of cooling.


I like strange 

I hope the hint is more of a hint. I like a beating of cooling!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I like strange
> 
> I hope the hint is more of a hint. I like a beating of cooling!!!!!



Its not that strong unfortunately, try Gringo or Panama for that beating you require!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/1/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Its not that strong unfortunately, try Gringo or Panama for that beating you require!


I got 100ml Panama from the kids for Christmas. Pretty much gone now 

I’ll give your strange fruit a whirl!

I seem to be a wiener fan () cause I’ve got the good boy you sent us in my second setup. 

Just wieners everywhere!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (2/1/18)

@Rooigevaar 

I'm going to go pick up some done to death. Just want to know if it has throat hit as I personally enjoy a smooth no throat hit experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/1/18)

Spyro said:


> @Rooigevaar
> 
> I'm going to go pick up some done to death. Just want to know if it has throat hit as I personally enjoy a smooth no throat hit experience.



Done To Death and White Whiskers are very smooth to me personally

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (2/1/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Done To Death and White Whiskers are very smooth to me personally



Great, those are the two that I would like to try. Thanks very much.


----------



## Spyro (2/1/18)

Okay I wasn't a huge fan of the choco mint. But let's give these guys a go. 

If they are good you get a sticker on my rear windscreen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Great @Spyro 
Let us know what they taste like when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (5/1/18)

White Whiskers FTW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD (9/1/18)

Masked bandit is great - thanks @Rooigevaar you really outdone the whole "budget" juice line with these juices, it's really good..
I bought my girlfriend Teenage Dirtbag, needless to say, she loves it as well.

Well done man, keep on making the awesome liquids , loving it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/1/18)

DirtyD said:


> Masked bandit is great - thanks @Rooigevaar you really outdone the whole "budget" juice line with these juices, it's really good..
> I bought my girlfriend Teenage Dirtbag, needless to say, she loves it as well.
> 
> Well done man, keep on making the awesome liquids , loving it.



Thank you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (9/1/18)

@Rooigevaar Does done to death have raspberry in it or am I losing my mind? 

After trying them all now, I think white whiskers is definitely my favourite.

Am repping your Racc city with a window sticker.

Ps: I thought it was rather funny how the Racc city song goes "ten ten ten twenty and a fifty..." Which happens to be the price of the juice. At least at foggas anyways.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/1/18)

Spyro said:


> @Rooigevaar Does done to death have raspberry in it or am I losing my mind?
> 
> After trying them all now, I think white whiskers is definitely my favourite.
> 
> ...



Raspberry.....maybe...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (16/1/18)

The strangest thing. I found the white whiskers a little rough on the throat. Loved the flavour but ended up leaving it aside. I think I must have bought it as soon as it hit the shelf because after a two week steep this stuff is magnificent. Far better flavour and the throat hit has vanished. I really am enjoying it now. 

A sweet and creamy subtle vanilla. Definitely an ADV, I encourage anyone who tries this juice to let it steep for a while. It made a world of difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kirststitch (20/1/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Introducing Racc City Vapes!
> 
> Here at Wiener Vape Co we have been searching through flavours for the last year testing and calculating and working on recipes and after some setbacks and delays we are finally ready to reveal what we have been working on for over a year.
> 
> ...


Just wondering.. do the Racc City Vapes e liquids contain diacetyl?


----------



## kirststitch (20/1/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Introducing Racc City Vapes!
> 
> Here at Wiener Vape Co we have been searching through flavours for the last year testing and calculating and working on recipes and after some setbacks and delays we are finally ready to reveal what we have been working on for over a year.
> 
> ...


Just wondering.. do the Racc City Vapes e liquids contain diacetyl?


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/18)

kirststitch said:


> Just wondering.. do the Racc City Vapes e liquids contain diacetyl?



Yip, lots of yummy juicey diacetyl and they even come with free popcorn for your lung .....yuuuummmmmyyyyy........ 




Truth is i really dont know but i dont think so but im not lying about diacetyl being yummy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/1/18)

kirststitch said:


> Just wondering.. do the Racc City Vapes e liquids contain diacetyl?



@kirststitch Racc City Vapes do not contain any Diacetyl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kirststitch (22/1/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> @kirststitch Racc City Vapes do not contain any Diacetyl.


Awe thank you x

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/4/18)

So ordered bottle of strange fruit and masked bandit

At r121 for 60ml was expecting goodish juice not necessarily top shelf

Was I wrong - this is top shelf stuff

Masked bandit - creamy mint choc exactly how I remember them from a kid. Not too sweet and the balance bet choc and mint is perfect ... stress on choc and not baking choc

Strange fruit - interesting in a nice way - I taste the passion fruit more and a touch of dragon fruit if I’m right

Repeat purchase - yeah for sure

@Rooigevaar thx for helping with the budget

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/4/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> So ordered bottle of strange fruit and masked bandit
> 
> At r121 for 60ml was expecting goodish juice not necessarily top shelf
> 
> ...


Those are the exact same 2 I bought and I agree 200%. They are awesome and will definitely be bought again!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/4/18)

Wow! Thanks for the great feedback @incredible_hullk and @Paul33 we really appreciate the support!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/4/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Wow! Thanks for the great feedback @incredible_hullk and @Paul33 we really appreciate the support!


And we appreciate the juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Sorry to hear that @Spyro
> 
> The best Choc vapes I have tried so far is Paulies Coffee Cake, Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts and also Bomshell. For straight up Choc Hazeworks Cacao. Perhaps give these a shot and see. Let me know how it goes.



@Rooigevaar @Spyro I'm replying to your posts even though they're a few months old. For me, Paulies Coffee Cake is nothing to get excited about, but I agree that Debbie does Donuts and Bombshell are excellent. But if you're looking for a really good chocolate, try @Blends Of Distinction Decadent Dark Chocolate. It was launched about 2 months ago and it is absolutely divine!!!!! Chocolate through and through!


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Done To Death and White Whiskers are very smooth to me personally



@Rooigevaar White Whiskers is the only one of your range which I've tried and I love it! It is indeed very smooth! Now all that you need to do is to make a coffee for me to add to 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Spyro said:


> @Rooigevaar Does done to death have raspberry in it or am I losing my mind?
> 
> After trying them all now, I think white whiskers is definitely my favourite.
> 
> ...



@Spyro I also love White Whiskers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rooigevaar White Whiskers is the only one of your range which I've tried and I love it! It is indeed very smooth! Now all that you need to do is to make a coffee for me to add to
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125



Thank you @Hooked  I can only try my best, but I guess I am as picky as you when it comes to coffee vapes. Every time I try, it never lives up to my expectations... but I will keep on trying!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> Thank you @Hooked  I can only try my best, but I guess I am as picky as you when it comes to coffee vapes. Every time I try, it never lives up to my expectations... but I will keep on trying!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

